# New Quad: Mt Vernon E2



## maineah1214 (Apr 23, 2014)

Anyone see one of these in person yet? Looks like Quad brought some Harman technology over.

http://www.quadrafire.com/Products/MT-Vernon-E2-Pellet-Stove.aspx


----------



## john193 (Apr 23, 2014)

I haven't but didn't realize it exists until your post. Aside from the different controls, the firepot cleaning is now done via a manual lever to be performed twice daily by the home owner. I think I like this over the auto clean, but it does have the disadvantage of needing daily attention. I guess as a result it is now only a wood burner, rather than being multi fuel?


----------



## MountainSean (Apr 23, 2014)

It is also very efficient, Quad says 87% and has nice fine tuning controls. I don't remember if it is still multi-fuel or not but they did get rid of all the DC parts in the stove as well.


----------



## john193 (Apr 23, 2014)

MountainSean said:


> It is also very efficient, Quad says 87% and has nice fine tuning controls. I don't remember if it is still multi-fuel or not but they did get rid of all the DC parts in the stove as well.


I saw this too. But what is interesting is that quad also advertises the MVAE as having an average efficiency as 86.5%. So 87% seems like splitting hairs. But perhaps the new stove is efficient over a broader spectrum?

Interestingly enough the new stove while looking identical loses it's "quiet" rating.


----------



## maineah1214 (Apr 23, 2014)

Are the AE's all cast iron inside, too? I didn't see it mentioned on quad's site....


----------



## john193 (Apr 23, 2014)

The verbiage on the site certainly is different. I'm no expert in metals, but I know the heat exchanger and baffle are cast iron. 

As a side note, shipping weight on E2 is 510 lbs while MVAE is 425 lbs. perhaps that is an insight on the added cast iron parts?


----------



## stovelark (Apr 23, 2014)

Guys   I can tell you having them side by side at the store, the New E2 is gonna be a huge hit.  It heats like the devil even on low (1)    The dial a heat control is great, the noise is almost identical, ours is only a week into running, but everyone is amazed so far.  The remote is a normal skytech, no tether wire ala the AE, no auto clean feature (good or bad).  Much simpler to operate, so far all is very pleased and a better price (3640 MSRP) about 300 less than the AE.  Time will tell, but she looks and works great so far.  More to come.  Its prob going to replace my old friend The EF3 downstairs in my own house.


----------



## john193 (Apr 23, 2014)

The manual indicated that the firepot cleaning is now controlled by a manual lever to be serviced by the owner. How does this work? Do you shut down the stove, swing the arm multiple times and relight?


----------



## stovelark (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi John    yeah, its manual.  I've only dumped residue from her once.  So far, we have let her idle during the days here, even on low (1) and in man tstat mode (on)   it is a robust heat output.  The ash dump is like most stoves, pull and it slides open the bottom of the burnpot.  I like the AE still, I know the DC motors are quiet.  My only concern is how these all AC motors will stay noise level wise... so far, they seem whisper quiet, we had the E2 and AE running on low side by side, their combined noise level was lower than any other stove we have on the floor, including some quiet Enviros.  Quad has done well it seems, time will tell.  Take care.


----------



## maineah1214 (Apr 24, 2014)

stovelark, can you comment on usage? My Santa Fe burns 2 bags a day on high. Would this bigger unit use less pellets to heat the same space due to bigger heat exchangers/fans, etc or would I be looking at burning more fuel with it?


----------



## stovelark (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi  Maine,   how much sq footage you heating??  80 pounds a lot for a S. Fe, but maybe not this winter...  If you need 80 pounds to heat your house, don't really know what would change with the new MV.  It prob would heat the area easily as well, but a necessary BTU for heating an area doesn't really change from stove to stove.  Efficiency wise, they both are in the 80-90 percent range.  Don't know if moving up to this stove would save any pellets, not enough is known yet about this stove.  It does seem so far to be a very hot burning stove.  More to follow.  Hope this helps.


----------



## john193 (Apr 24, 2014)

@stovelark

Can you comment on some of the other differences between MVAE and E2? Such as why the move to ac motors? Quad always touted the Use of dc in the MVAE.

Is there more use of cast iron? Does the heat exchanger look different? The heat exchanger fins behind the baffle redesigned? I think we are curious as to where the efficiency numbers come from. Though it seems based on quads published numbers the difference is negligible, 86.5% vs 87% for the E2. But perhaps there is more to this story?

I can't tell how I feel about a lack of autoclean but I like the idea of fewer shutdown on the stove as a result. And finally thank you for your direct input.


----------



## stovelark (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi John, no problems.   The heat exchange and foil pin design was kept for the E2-  heatwise the units feel the same.  I think Quad was going for the notion of pleasing both sides, some of the early design issues still plague the AE (Altho I feel and most others do too that those issues have been resolved), but it seems to be a robust, reliable heater for the last number of years.  I think also they addressed the extra cost over the M55 from Enviro (The E2 is about the same price as the M55 steel version, and a little less than the cast M55).  Basically HHT took the good from Qfire classic design stoves, combined the AE good stuff, mixed in a little Harman (The stove runs off an ESP, not thermocouple design) and Heatilator hardware and made it look like a Mount Vernon. It seems simple to run (Turn tstat to ON, set the heat setting and go), its quiet and it heats.  As for autoclean, I never thought it was a necessity, its a nicety I know.  I myself like the manual way, more reliable, do it when its needed and kept cost of the stove down some too.   I'm still trying to find an Achilles heel, nothing seen yet but we will see.  Take care.


----------



## maineah1214 (Apr 24, 2014)

1800 sq foot cape built in 1997.... 

i get the btu's are btu's...just wondered if the e2 was any better at throwing the heat out into the room and not up the stack?



stovelark said:


> Hi  Maine,   how much sq footage you heating??  80 pounds a lot for a S. Fe, but maybe not this winter...  If you need 80 pounds to heat your house, don't really know what would change with the new MV.  It prob would heat the area easily as well, but a necessary BTU for heating an area doesn't really change from stove to stove.  Efficiency wise, they both are in the 80-90 percent range.  Don't know if moving up to this stove would save any pellets, not enough is known yet about this stove.  It does seem so far to be a very hot burning stove.  More to follow.  Hope this helps.


----------



## stovelark (Apr 24, 2014)

Maine  hmmm, good question.  No good answer for you.  Can say it seems to be quite the heater, its just like the AE as far as heat output and air temp exiting into the room, they parallel each other at various levels of output.  On high output, I still would give the nod to the AE being slightly quieter, but both are ridiculously quiet operating stoves.


----------



## kramerica72 (Apr 25, 2014)

I was all set to purchase my Accentra P52i this month, and now I'm rethinking.   Does anyone know enough about both to list any major pros or cons?    Only one shop local to me sells both brands and I'm not a fan of their business.


----------



## stovelark (Apr 25, 2014)

Suffice to say I'd think you cant go wrong with either one.  Great stoves, good companies...


----------



## JoeS (Apr 25, 2014)

So it's the AE without the auto clean?

I can see that being a plus!


----------



## john193 (Apr 25, 2014)

JoeS said:


> So it's the AE without the auto clean?
> 
> I can see that being a plus!


No, the E2. The AE has an autoclean mechanism.


----------



## maineah1214 (Apr 25, 2014)

That's what he's sayin. The e2 is the AE w/o auto clean. 

Yes, and with better temp regulation.



john193 said:


> No, the E2. The AE has an autoclean mechanism.


----------



## stovelark (Apr 26, 2014)

The E2 is more like a hybrid-  it has the looks and physical features of the AE, it is all AC powered whereas the AE has DC motors and the E2 has a regular wireless remote from skytech to control it if u want, where the AE has its wall control that is necessary for operation.  The E2 does not have autoclean, its a mechanical lever but more like the Eco choice style vs the regular Quad style pull and spring. The E2 definitely is simpler to control, is not multi fuel but does have the quietness of the AE.  We'll see how those AC motors hold up their quietness, ours at the store has been ran for about a week now, she is a beaut so far.


----------



## vgrund (May 14, 2014)

I looked at one of these at my local dealer.  These seem very nice and are worthy of consideration.  I have an AE now and I am planning to add a second stove (large house).  I considered the E2, but in the end I ordered another AE for consistency, the programmable wall thermostat and the more "hands off" nature of the AE given the fact that we will be running two stoves.  The auto clean has never been much of an issue for us and I believe it will be even less of an issue when running two stoves.


----------



## gblaue (Jun 2, 2014)

JoeS said:


> So it's the AE without the auto clean?
> 
> I can see that being a plus!


That's too bad. I actually like the Auto-clean. It was a huge reason that I dumped my Castille.


----------



## kramerica72 (Jun 6, 2014)

Just paid my deposit today for a new E2 insert to be installed in September.    I'll post pics of the install once completed.   Is it bad that I am looking forward to the cold weather already??


----------



## vgrund (Jun 6, 2014)

I think you will be happy, kr.   My second Mt Vernon AE will be installed next week.  I am sure I will be happy as well.


----------



## Lucky (Aug 18, 2014)

just went to our local dealer whom had the E2 out on display……  The stove itself is very impressive and looks extremely well built.  It has a manual pot scraper which is a nice feature on the stove.  Overall I can't wait to hear feedback regarding this stove.  It makes my avalon arbor look like a midget of a stove…..


----------



## ajumape (Sep 17, 2014)

So what would be your best choice to buy the M55 from enviro or the quad E2? Our local dealer for quad said obviously that there's nothing better than their brand.


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Sep 18, 2014)

maineah1214 said:


> 1800 sq foot cape built in 1997....
> 
> i get the btu's are btu's...just wondered if the e2 was any better at throwing the heat out into the room and not up the stack?


The efficiency numbers should be your answer.


----------



## stevedc3 (Oct 10, 2015)

Harvey Schneider said:


> The efficiency numbers should be your answer.


I bought my e2 September 2014. Had no problems even before and after the "explosion" recall".  Cleaned and serviced my stove myself. Love my E2


----------

